# A Guy Who Didn't Fix Himself



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Gets 5 days in the pen for using his sword as a weapon.

Cushing man gets jail for striking estranged wife with genitalia — Midcoast — Bangor Daily News — BDN Maine

Anyone want to bet if he's been to IC?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## Bottle (Sep 12, 2012)

That's very very funny. 

Must be a reasonable size to use as a baton!!!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Offers his wife $20.00 for sex? Astonishing the marriage didn't work out.


----------



## lostinspaces (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for that ... Needed a laugh!


----------



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

Hehe, they live in BANGOR! Sorry, I have the sense of humor of a fourteen year old boy. I am disgusting.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Well it wasn't assault with a deadly weapon, so maybe he just faces the minimum?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

cantmove said:


> Hehe, they live in BANGOR! Sorry, I have the sense of humor of a fourteen year old boy. I am disgusting.


There's actually a test to find out if you "really" have the sense of humor of a 14 year old boy.

How do you react when someone farts?

Do you get disgusted?

Do you pretend to not notice?

Do you relentlessly pursue the perpetrator in order to congratulate him and laugh until your eyes water?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

For me, the last one. I am 14.


----------



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

Conrad said:


> There's actually a test to find out if you "really" have the sense of humor of a 14 year old boy.
> 
> How do you react when someone farts?
> 
> ...



I laugh.


----------



## Can't believe it's over (Oct 6, 2012)

OMG the crap people do! LOL


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Man, Joe has assaulted me in this manner for years. Next time, I am going to secretly record him and then throw his butt in jail.......lol


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

pidge70 said:


> Man, Joe has assaulted me in this manner for years. Next time, I am going to secretly record him and then throw his butt in jail.......lol


Let's just say we Missouri guys know that the sword is mightier than the pen.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> Man, Joe has assaulted me in this manner for years. Next time, I am going to secretly record him and then throw his butt in jail.......lol


I disagree. No money was ever offered.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Conrad said:


> Let's just say we Missouri guys know that the sword is mightier than the pen.


I didn't know you lived in Missouri!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

joe kidd said:


> I disagree. No money was ever offered.


I'm going to offer you $5 and then slap you with my left boob.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

That's impressive. I can, at best, just do a head thump with my boob.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> I'm going to offer you $5 and then slap you with my left boob.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sold.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Do y'all need some privacy?


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Do y'all need some privacy?


Nah. Head thump huh? I assume you know this through experience.


----------



## DavidWYoung (Feb 3, 2012)

I want to read the transcript of the booking report .


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

it might be a tad too early in Aus. for this thread


----------



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

that_girl said:


> That's impressive. I can, at best, just do a head thump with my boob.


Me too.


----------



## HappyKaty (Nov 20, 2012)

Conrad said:


> Gets 5 days in the pen for using his sword as a weapon.
> 
> Cushing man gets jail for striking estranged wife with genitalia — Midcoast — Bangor Daily News — BDN Maine
> 
> Anyone want to bet if he's been to IC?


Impressive.

On so many levels.


----------



## lostinspaces (Oct 22, 2012)

Holy sh*t this thread is cracking me up.


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

He broke all 180 rules . Instead of acting cool,firm and dispassionate he acted soft, needy and horny !


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

...um, was the 'indecent conduct' charge because he only offered $20.00?


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Assault by Mushroom Stamp!


----------

